# ADDZEST (CLARION) HX-D1 SQ CD RECEIVER HDCD OLD SCHOOL



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

ADDZEST (CLARION) HX-D1 SQ CD RECEIVER HDCD OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 180618406155 end time Feb-07-11 11:30:43 PST)

$350 shipped... pretty nice not a DRZ but damn close..


also if anyone buys or sees this is gone POST in here so we know


----------



## Dcsoundlabs26 (Jan 29, 2011)

I like this product. Clarion is awesome!


----------

